
PostgreSQL 10 released - hendi_
https://www.postgresql.org/docs/10/static/release-10.html?x=1
======
mwnivek
Other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15408800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15408800)

